# How long does a female usually remain saddled before berrying?



## aznartist34 (Nov 19, 2010)

They will stay saddled until they mate. From what I notice is that they only mate after the female molts.


----------



## mjbn (Dec 14, 2011)

Man, my 3 male rilis are all molting, except her!


----------



## FreedPenguin (Aug 2, 2011)

Have they been in the tank long?

In my experience, it took about 4-8 weeks for the inhabitants to settle down once I received them. They were saddled for at least a couple weeks. Once they do settle and acclimate, it seems like both RCS and CRS are be berried nonstop on a cycle.


----------



## jasonpatterson (Apr 15, 2011)

Even with shrimp that are prolific it can take a few months before they get going the first time. Once they start breeding it becomes a regular event, but it's almost like they forget about it during the change of scenery.

How long a shrimp remains saddled is highly variable. As an example I currently have 2 female amano shrimp. One has been saddled for 6 months without mating. The other berries and is resaddled before the eggs hatch. She is berried again within 1-3 days after hatching.


----------



## mallorieGgator (Jan 25, 2012)

What does saddled mean? And berried?


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

Saddled is when the female shrimp has eggs internal and the gather behind her head and look like a saddle. Berried is when the eggs are fertilized and they are dropped and she carries them externally to her body under her abdomen within her pleopods and they look like a bunch of berried.

Not great shots but the first one is saddled, the second and third one is berried...


----------



## mjbn (Dec 14, 2011)

Looks like one of my yellows are starting to saddle up! Pretty nice colored one tooooo


----------



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

It all depends, weather seems to affect some species and they will remain saddled for a while and not get berried until they think something is right. lol


----------



## mallorieGgator (Jan 25, 2012)

Nubster said:


> Saddled is when the female shrimp has eggs internal and the gather behind her head and look like a saddle. Berried is when the eggs are fertilized and they are dropped and she carries them externally to her body under her abdomen within her pleopods and they look like a bunch of berried.
> 
> Not great shots but the first one is saddled, the second and third one is berried...



Thank you!!!!:icon_smil


----------

